# UK solicitor



## Taz66 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, I want to buy in costa del sol, I want a trusting UK solicitor who can help me, talked to Kolbalt but now I have read they are a bit dodgy. Can anyone recommend anyone, I live near Nottingham


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Surely you will have to use a Spanish solicitor


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

I used Howell & Co in London - wouldn´t recommend them - but there were many around when I bought some eleven years ago 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Taz66 said:


> Hi, I want to buy in costa del sol, I want a trusting UK solicitor who can help me, talked to Kolbalt but now I have read they are a bit dodgy. Can anyone recommend anyone, I live near Nottingham


Use a Spanish solicitor who either speaks English or a Spaniard with an interpreter.


----------

